# Anyone attend/has attended FIDM?



## xsnowwhite (Nov 13, 2007)

hey there
sorry if this is the wrong place to post, i didnt know where to lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





anyways i was jsut wondering if anyone has attended/is attending the fashion institute of design merchandising in california? I know they have 4 locations so if anyone can tell me about any of them i would love that! Im very interested in going there but unfortuantely I wont be able to get out to cali to see it for myself until summer at the soonest! I checked out the website and it seems to be just what im looking for but i just wanted some opinions of students that attend!

thanks again!


----------



## amoona (Nov 14, 2007)

I know a lot of people who attended the one in SF and they all transferred to my school. The biggest problem with FIDM is that you only get an AA degree and it's not WASC accredited so its kinda a waste of money. That's why a lot of people who go there out of high school wind up transferring to the Academy of Art University. But that's in San Francisco so idk if you're talkin bout the So Cal locations but I think they're all the same.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 14, 2007)

my mom went there, (yes years ago) I know she really really enjoyed it. (then she got prego with me.. and yeah..)

sorry I can't help you out more. I'd love to go there if I could seeing as how I only live an hour away, Can't afford it though.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_I know a lot of people who attended the one in SF and they all transferred to my school. The biggest problem with FIDM is that you only get an AA degree and it's not WASC accredited so its kinda a waste of money. That's why a lot of people who go there out of high school wind up transferring to the Academy of Art University. But that's in San Francisco so idk if you're talkin bout the So Cal locations but I think they're all the same._

 
OH mannnnn... When I was in high school I wanted to go to the academy of art University SOOOOOOOO badly. I still wish I could go but unfortunately I cant afford it . What are you studying there?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks !
Yeah money is a big issue with me its like 20 grand! I was looking more at the new one in orange country but SF would definitely be my second choice(although I'm really open to any location!).

My mom is also concerned with the whole 2 year thing she would rather have me go to a traditional 4 year university(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## amoona (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm studying Fashion Journalism and Merchandising. Honestly the money is a lot but the price makes sense when it comes to the cost of living in the bay area lol. If I were you xsnowwhite I'd go to a four year like Academy of Art or another four year fashion/art school close to home. Make sure the school is WASC accredited.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah i know what you mean! and i will definitely check out the academy of art
where do you study at? Fashion merchandising is my main area of interest. I would look around in state but I think I need a change from where Im currently living.


----------



## mistella (Nov 14, 2007)

What about Art Institute of CA? there's one in downtown LA. they've been around for 80+ years while FIDM has only been opened up for 5 years. They also have a Bachelors program. I went for a few quarters, it's a nice school.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistella* 

 
_What about Art Institute of CA? there's one in downtown LA. they've been around for 80+ years while FIDM has only been opened up for 5 years. They also have a Bachelors program. I went for a few quarters, it's a nice school._

 

FIDM has been around way longer than 5 years.My mom was a student there in the 70's


----------



## mistella (Nov 14, 2007)

oh weird. i thought it just opened up


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 14, 2007)

maybe you are thinking of their newer campuses I think they have a bunch now.


----------



## amoona (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistella* 

 
_What about Art Institute of CA? there's one in downtown LA. they've been around for 80+ years while FIDM has only been opened up for 5 years. They also have a Bachelors program. I went for a few quarters, it's a nice school._

 
Are they WASC accredited?

EDIT - Oh scratch that I just looked them up, they're affiliated with AI in SF. I'm not sure what they're like in LA but in San Francisco that's also a school a lot of people transfer out of and transfer into AAU from. Never heard anything good about their San Francisco campus, especially for fashion.


----------



## jenii (Nov 14, 2007)

I wanted to go, but I couldn't afford it. I'm still disappointed about it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_The biggest problem with FIDM is that you only get an AA degree and it's not WASC accredited so its kinda a waste of money._

 
Actually, to be fair, it's in the process of being accredited. WASC has it listed as a "candidate," and it should be officially accredited soon.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_I wanted to go, but I couldn't afford it. I'm still disappointed about it.
._

 
yeah i doubt i will be able to afford it but i just want to make sure i really want to go there before I get all excited lol.
I will look into those other ones for sure but I just really want one with a good fashion program. 

&I appreciate all the feedback, keep it coming!


----------



## amoona (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok sorta reviving this thread. I must correct myself I just found out that FIDM IS actually WASC accredited and they offer a BS degree in their LA campus. But it's only offered at their LA campus I guess that's why I never knew about it. Now that I know this I gotta look into it because I wanna be in LA really badly.

Don't let money be an issue and don't let it hold you back. Get a student loan if you have to, most people do. If it's what you really want to do you'll kick yourself 10 years from now for not doing it when you could.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks! yeah, i really want this! They even have study abroad type things and you could go to NY or europe! It just sounds like my kind of college.

Sorry if this is stupid, but what is the difference between an AA degree and a BS degree?


----------



## amoona (Nov 18, 2007)

Yea I didn't really look into it too much after high school cuz of the whole AA thingy. Now I think I might transfer there so thanks for making me look into it haha.

So an AA is a two year degree and a BS is a 4 year degree. So for me I'm majoring in Merchandise Marketing so the BS is in Business Management and that's more the direction I'm going in. If you have any questions always feel free to PM me. We can discuss.


----------

